# Painter?



## OxfordTweed (Jul 7, 2008)

For those of you who use Painter X, how does one set it so you can colour underneath your linework? I can't seem to get things to work right.


----------



## Ribbonpaws (Jul 7, 2008)

i have one version of painter... cant remember witch and have not found a way to layer the work so i dont mess with the line work...


----------



## Unnie (Jul 8, 2008)

I always save my file as a .PSD before I do anything in Painter. 

But if your artwork is on the actual canvas than all you have to do is select all > copy > paste it as a new layer. And then just set that layer 'multiply'. Created a layer underneath your multiplied layer and just color away.


----------



## OxfordTweed (Jul 8, 2008)

You can open PSD's in there?


That's helpful. Thanks!


----------



## Unnie (Jul 8, 2008)

Yep, one of the very many reasons I love painter so damn much. The only problem sometimes is that once in a while a layer won't convert as well to Photoshop from Painter, but if you're just coloring in Painter (and I mean, only in Painter) than it won't be much of a problem. It happens very few times but it still happens.

You're welcome very welcome.


----------



## dlorn (Jul 16, 2008)

I and work with my linework in painter!  I'M HAPPY I FOUND THIS THREAD .. and kinda sad I never tried importing.. so yey and DOH! .. but yes now I'll have to try this out.. tomorrow heh.


----------

